# What's everyone's 2021 hunting plans?



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Wife has a whole pile of turkey points. Like a dozen or more and same with her grandpa. They're both looking to finally cash them out on the Ensign Pahvant turkey CWMU. I've been talking to one of the operators and I believe it should be a good hunt.

The next month in the tail end of May I should have the points for the Panguitch/Zion bear hunt that runs May through September. The area I hunt deer and elk has been showing lots of bears on the cams the past few years and a hound hunter killed a BRUISER there a couple years ago. I'm looking at running a bait site and Lord willin' and the crick don't rise taking a bear with my bow. REALLY excited for this hunt! 

Other than that it's probably just gonna be my usual GS deer and elk archery tags. I have one preference point for dedicated hunter and I may decide to go that route, but maybe not. I'm really looking forward to the later archery elk season dates next year. Should be a good year for the guys drawing LE archery elk tags. 

If I don't draw the Utah bear tag, I may buy an OTC Idaho spring bear tag. I reeeaaaally wanna hunt bear next year, but I should have points to spare for my Utah bear tag. 

How about the rest of you?


----------



## crimson obsession (Sep 7, 2008)

Winter Cougar - Utah
Spring turkey - Utah
Summer Axis deer - Texas 
General Archery deer/elk - Utah
OTC archery elk - Idaho 
Rifle whitetail - Wyoming

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

Still planning on getting a cow this January 2021. Just need some snow in the uintas. After that I'll put some thought into the coming season.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I'll be retired in February........

So, I be doing:

Spring turkey
Dedicated hunter (have a lifetime lisc)
3 season elk hunt (if it's available)
Landowner cow tag. 
League golf
Fishing
Spend a couple of weeks in Montana. 

Don't care if I get anything, just want to be out and about.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

-Spring bear hunt in MT (want to knock that off the bucket list)
-Spring turkey in UT
-doe pronghorn (UT)
-doe pronghorn (WY - I hope!)
-cow elk (UT)
-archery whitetail during rut (OK)
-duck hunting to fill in and expand on the gaps!

Oh yeah...gotta see if my wife wants to hunt LE rifle elk. She has the points to draw the guaranteed tag.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Arizona didn't allow me to draw my javelina tag for the February hunt so I have to hope for a Colorado turkey tag for a spring hunt. 

For Utah I'll put in for a number of hunts and not draw any and have to fall back on my lifetime license. I need to talk my brother in law into going muzzle loader instead of general rifle. 

I have my fingers crossed for Wyoming pronghorn and perhaps a mule deer tag, we will see on those. 

Then Arizona pronghorn, this is another cross your fingers tag to try at. 

Colorado I'll have a muzzle loader tag for deer, and a OTC tag perhaps for elk if I decided to go chase them. I took a drive today and in a field that should have around 200 elk in it only has half that number.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Wife has a whole pile of turkey points. Like a dozen or more and same with her grandpa. They're both looking to finally cash them out on the Ensign Pahvant turkey CWMU. I've been talking to one of the operators and I believe it should be a good hunt.


A dozen points? Is there a turkey hunt in the state that requires more than 6-8 points, or do you just like donating the $10 app fee?


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Depends on the tags I draw. Hoping for dedicated Fishlake, have 2 points, if I don’t draw that, hopefully I get Manti GS rifle. Should get a doe deer tag, have 3 points, will get GS archery elk elk and will do spring turkey. Aside from those I’ll be doing a lot of waterfowl hunting


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Apply for some stuff, get a few points and unsuccessfuls, go fishing. 

Seriously, antlerless elk is a moderately strong possibility next year.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Turkey
Elk Archery
Muzzy deer
Pine hens.


I ran myself ragged this last year on a multiseason tag, I might pass on it this year.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Spring LE Turkey (hopefully)
Year 3 of my DH Manti permit
Muzzy LE Manti Elk (longshot with 7 points)
UT Moose (yeah right...)
AZ Coues Deer (researching a viable plan)

A friend has a mid range shot at an Antelope this year that would be fun to help with. I'm also looking at buying points via unsuccessful draws ina few other surrounding states.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Here's my tentative plan so far: 

April-June: Spring black and grizz hunting (nothing serious, just some casual weekend outings)
August: caribou somewhere (haul road or 40 mile herd must likely)
September: maybe a casual moose hunt over an extended weekend
October: Cold Bay for brown bear, cacklers, Brant, and hopefully my emperor goose

August-March: a grundle of grouse and a plethora of ptarmigan will fall victim to the murderous delights of me and my bearded lady


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

-spring turkey 
-Africa in June 
-GS 3 season spike (probably will fill on the archery)
-cow elk draw tag
-private land cow elk otc tag 
-LE pronghorn
-fall turkey
-swan (should be my 7th consecutive year tag)
-waterfowl
-wy pronghorn 

Then whatever else my family members end up with that year as well


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Apply for whatever....???????? (have a lot of points)
Read draw results.
Get mad.
Go fishing.
Mow the lawn.
Yard work.
Take Down Christmas lights. Put them back up a few months later. 
Go broke buying Christmas for the family.
Feed the family Prime Rib for Christmas dinner.
Drink some whisky, kick back and be a Grinch waiting for the ice fishing to start.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Apply for UT points and hunt elk and deer in WY. Still have another year of residency before I'll be free to move back west.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Utah LE Antelope (ML or Archery - I have the points for the units I'm interested in, I just need to make a decision).
South Dakota Whitetail (coupled with some incredible pheasant and sharptail hunting).
Points for Wyoming.
Points for Mountain Goat and antlerless in Utah.
Points for Colorado.
Colorado third season mule deer landowner tag.


Caribou hunt with 40 Mile Air!!


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

Utah:
Year 2 of DH
Multiseason Any Bull
Doe Antelope (5 points)

Idaho:
Antelope (Archery)

Montana:
Deer
Antelope

Oklahoma:
Whitetail 

If Trudeau decides to open the border, then a BC Moose hunt is on the list!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

P-dogs . nothing but P-dogs.


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

Spring Turkey. 

Apply for Bison and LE Elk

Apply for spring bear

Apply for general mule deer

OTC archery elk

Then I deploy

Possibly on the way Kentucky whitetail 

Maryland Whitetail

Maryland Winter Turkey 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wasatch (Nov 22, 2009)

I am sitting on a pile of UT mountain goat points(16), and another pile of LE deer points(10) which puts me in no mans land as far as drawing deer. So if the stars align during the draw for either tag, I might have a chance! I will also buy my annual OTC general season archery elk tag. Otherwise, the one for sure hunt I have planned next year is a caribou drop hunt out of Kotzebue in Alaska in September! Really looking forward to that one.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Use all the wild game and fish in my freezer and then shoot a big mule deer buck in my vegetable garden.....from my patio....offhand, with iron sights.


uh...top of the page


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> P-dogs . nothing but P-dogs.


Any recipes?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> Any recipes?


Yea but its all soups. 8)

-DallanC


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Well my LE elk waiting period is over so planning on drawing my 5th LE elk tag.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

bowgy said:


> Well my LE elk waiting period is over so planning on drawing my 5th LE elk tag.


One of these days I'm gonna steal that hat.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

johnnycake said:


> One of these days I'm gonna steal that hat.


Your move to Alaska is much better than that hat.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Nebraska turkey in May 2021!

I will probably hunt spike elk and a bunch of waterfowl. Anything else depends on the draws. I'm near the top of the point pool for Nevada desert bighorn ewe. Points don't offer a guarantee in Nevada, but I'm hoping for the best. I've been itching to get back after sheep since my 2019 adventure in Colorado.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Year 2 of DH
Build points for LE deer
3 season spike tag if they don't screw that up.
Have enough points for cow elk but depends on who else is drawing a tag.
With a little luck maybe get a coyote or 2.
Keep trying to fish but the hunting gets in the way. :smile:


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

middlefork said:


> Keep trying to fish but the hunting gets in the way. :smile:


That's why you find a area where you can hunt in the mornings and then fish until it is time to hunt in the afternoon.

Been doing it that way for years now.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

bowgy said:


> Your move to Alaska is much better than that hat.


But imagine the possibilities!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

My "plans" are:

Utah moose 
GS rifle deer with two of my kids
Cow elk with the kids
Waterfowl

Colorado deer

Wyoming antelope

Plans evolve but that's a good starting point.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Henry mountain deer (7 points)

OIL bull moose East Canyon (15 points)

Cow elk Deseret (1 point) 

Antlerless deer 2 doe tag unit (2 points)

Doe pronghorn, this one has me confused but I feel pretty good about the rest of em. (6 points)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Maybe, just maybe, this will be the year you pull that moose tag


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

johnnycake said:


> Maybe, just maybe, this will be the year you pull that moose tag


Oh the flash backs...I'm knee deep in the mud again. Mommy!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Any recipes?


Not just no, ............... hell no !!!


----------



## Decoycarver24 (Aug 17, 2018)

Apply as much as I can. Hope I draw something. If not, might make a trip to Nebraska for bobwhites, sharptails, prairie chicken and ditch hens.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I just want to successfully draw something other than a bonus or preference point! 

I think this year will be the year! For at least something anyways! 

General Season rifle deer - 3 preference points
Bull moose CWMU - 15 points
LE Bull elk muzzy - 9 points (I am close to a bonus point on the unit I want.. at least until point creep knocks it up another two!!!)
Dedicated deer - 2 points
Cow elk CWMU (Deseret or Heaston) - 5 points / depends on other draw.. possibly another preference point! 
Spot and Stalk Bear - 3 points
Wyoming preference point deer - 7 points
Wyoming preference point pronghorn - 3 points

Kids -

3 boys - General Season rifle deer
2 of the boys - LE deer late season muzzle load (3 points and 0 points)
1 of the boys - LE CWMU pronghorn (he drew late season muzzy deer last year.. Was a blast!)

Man I get anxiety just adding all those application fees up!! Better put in this year before their combo licenses expire!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

With the way that my luck is in the draws I decided to book another African Safari but while my hunt isn't until June of 2022 the preparation begins now.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Critter said:


> With the way that my luck is in the draws I decided to book another African Safari but while my hunt isn't until June of 2022 the preparation begins now.


Sounds like quite the trip!! C'mon now, you know you need to share the details!!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

CPAjeff said:


> Sounds like quite the trip!! C'mon now, you know you need to share the details!!


It's just going to be a easy one.

I want a warthog and missed out on getting one in 15 so that is my primary animal. The package that I am getting is for 10 animals in 7 days with 5 being trophy quality animals and the rest are culls. Also on the list that I'll look at are a blue wildebeest, impala, springbok, and a steenbuck with the warthog and blue wildebeest being the top two on the list.

Not too bad of a group of animals for $5000 for the package.


----------



## Rmanwill (Mar 5, 2021)

Lt. Turkey in Utah - April.
Hog in Texas - late April.
Bear in Idaho - late May.
Muzzy deer Utah.
Muzzy elk Utah.
Wife should be hunting Colorado 3rd season with her 18 points🤞.
Possibly one of 3 sons hunting elk in Wyoming LT elk unit.
Possibly deer in Wyoming LT deer unit for myself or one of my 3 sons.

Let the draws began to see what might happen!!!


----------



## SaltyWalty (Feb 1, 2021)

Sheds Utah
Utah Muzzy deer
Possibly a otc tag but probably not


----------



## FeartheTurtle (Mar 8, 2021)

One of my sons has top points (12) for Book cliffs muzzy deer and another is really close to top (11) for Wasatch late elk, so hopefully we'll be stuffing the freezer and hanging something on the wall. Plus general deer and hopefully lots of quack, quack, BOOM after that. Cow elk is getting so tough to draw, that we may have to go control cow and cross our fingers.


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

Well I might actually get a week of archery after all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

FeartheTurtle said:


> One of my sons has top points (12) for Book cliffs muzzy deer and another is really close to top (11) for Wasatch late elk, so hopefully we'll be stuffing the freezer and hanging something on the wall. Plus general deer and hopefully lots of quack, quack, BOOM after that. Cow elk is getting so tough to draw, that we may have to go control cow and cross our fingers.


12 points isn't top for muzzy. But a guy can dream I suppose


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Chase elk all around, plug a doe next to a golf course. Rabbits - hasenpfeffer. Grouse - soup with wild rice. Goose....jerky.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

MooseMeat said:


> 12 points isn't top for muzzy. But a guy can dream I suppose


Every person with 12 points drew the tag last year, and 21 of the 23 with 11 drew it as well. I'd say that unless something changes drastically, 12 points is a reasonably safe bet to draw it in 2021. If things stayed static, everyone with 10 or 11 points remaining from last year will successful draw it this year. Of course, things don't stay static, but 12 points is still a good bet at this point. (Assuming he is a resident.)


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Vanilla said:


> Every person with 12 points drew the tag last year, and 21 of the 23 with 11 drew it as well. I'd say that unless something changes drastically, 12 points is a reasonably safe bet to draw it in 2021. If things stayed static, everyone with 10 or 11 points remaining from last year will successful draw it this year. Of course, things don't stay static, but 12 points is still a good bet at this point. (Assuming he is a resident.)


I'm hearing some drastic tag cuts are in the works out there... and I know several dudes jumping ship looking to burn their deer points (14+) this year due to unknown future issues regarding hunts and technology that are possibly going to be forced upon us. Guys are wanting to go hunting now, while they can. Hell I know a dude that spent 17 points on an archery Vernon tag. It'll be interesting to see how everything plays out.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Future hypothetical changes to the system are certainly not something I can factor in, and because our state forces us to apply before tag numbers are set, that also is not something we can take into consideration. 

But yes, any of those can have a big impact on how things go. I would be surprised if it's enough to make 12 points not draw a Books muzzy tag, however. That seems like a pretty good bet. Then again, most of those bison hunters at the top of the point pool on the Book Cliffs thought that as well until the wildlife board created a twice in a lifetime bison tag out there. So, you never really know.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2007)

I'll just be hunting for ammo8)


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Utah Deer 
Colorado general Elk


----------



## provider (Jan 17, 2011)

RemingtonCountry said:


> Utah:
> Year 2 of DH
> Multiseason Any Bull
> Doe Antelope (5 points)
> ...


Have you hunted Oklahoma before?


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I grew up in OK Provider...what do you want to know?


----------



## huntinfanatic (Aug 3, 2012)

Now that Utah and some other states have posted draw results how are everyone's hunting calendars changing/shaping up? Anyone get lucky and pull a dream tag? Or not draw a tag you were expecting?

As for me, here in Utah I drew dedicated hunter for GS deer and my wife drew GS muzzy deer in the same unit. We struck out in LE draws for some hunts I thought we were going to draw. Thought my wife was going to draw LE muzzy deer and that my dad would draw LE antelope. Guessing that some hunters unit jumped to cash out, I'll know for sure when draw odds are released.

So for now I'll be GS deer hunting here in Utah, try to get a GS multiseason elk tag and I will buy a PLO cow elk tag. Got my fingers crossed that my son and/or I will draw Kansas whitetail. Really hoping he draws, if so it will be his first big game hunt.

P.S- Would love to see pics from those of you who had successful spring hunts this year.


----------



## DIRTYS6X6 (May 19, 2021)

Shot turkey , drew out for Zion gs deer tags , wife has moose tag?? Hope for some antlerless things also.


----------



## hardman11 (Apr 14, 2012)

Turkey
Didn't draw Deer.
Elk 
Feral pigs down on Az/Ut boarder.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Me:
-killed a spring turkey
-LE muzzy pronghorn (0 points)
-3 season spike
-3 fall turkey 
-(should draw a LE cow elk with 4 points)
-if I draw a cow tag, I’ll buy a PLO cow tag
-(could draw cow moose, max points, but probably not)
-swan tag if I don’t draw antlerless 
-waterfowl to fill in the gaps 

wife:
-DH deer
-LE late bull elk (got really lucky on that one)
-3 fall turkey
-probably a LE cow elk, 3 points
-PLO cow 
-antlerless pronghorn, 5 points

family:
-DH deer
-spike elk
-fall turkey
-antlerless 
-waterfowl 

I wish it was august already!


----------



## callofthewild2 (May 10, 2021)

we will be spending a lot of time this summer on the book cliffs. searching for a big bison bull. the son drew an antelope tag for the south west dessert but since those two hunts are going at the same time he is planning to turn that tag in and get his 7 points back. we have 2 gs deer tags for the wife and another son.


----------

